# Somebody is Watching You



## FyrBldgGuy (Mar 14, 2011)

Stepping forward in the broad advance of technology....

Now you can get the shoulder CAM/Recorder to conduct inspections, interviews, etc.

http://firechief.com/technology/ar/vicmic-wearable-video-surveillance-20110310/

Fire Inspector Gadget


----------

